# Depth Micrometer- what size is adequate for a HSM guy??



## HMF (Oct 24, 2011)

So, they have some good used depth micrometers on Ebay- Starrett.

Some are 0-3, 0-6.

I know what they are used for, but which size is most useful to a home shop machinist?

Thanks!


Nelson


----------



## HMF (Oct 24, 2011)

DaveH said:


> Nelson,
> 
> I would go along with Bill
> 
> ...



I bought a 0-3 on Ebay, but there is a 0-6 for not much more money.  

Live and learn.


Nelson


----------



## Tony Wells (Oct 24, 2011)

0-6, 2 1/2" base Starrett, Mitutoyo or Fowler. 4" base is sometimes an advantage, but for the average size parts a HSM makes, a 2 1/2" base is sufficient. Forget the fancy digitals, or non-rotating blades. At first anyway.

If you have the 0-3", buy just the stems to increase the range.


----------



## Weldfab (Dec 3, 2011)

Bill Gruby said:


> Big will do small but small will not do big. Again this depends on what you expect to be machining. If it were my choice I would go for 0-6 inches.
> It is better have and not need than to need and not have.
> 
> "Bill Gruby"



Well put and I agree with that statement.


----------



## brucer (Dec 3, 2011)

think there were some 0-6 mitutoyos for sale down in the for sale section for like $75.

 I would get 0-6 then you could use your gage blocks to mic off of anything deeper than that if you have too.  
 I've had a set of 0-6 blade depth micrometers forever..  I like blade depth mics if i were buying a new set thats what i would get.

 example of blade micrometer http://www.mytoolstore.com/starrett/micro029.html 

blade micrometers also do not rotate, but you have to be a bit more careful not to bend them while using them.  I've had the same set for about 20yrs.
I also got a spare base and wire edm'ed one side of the base off, comes in handy sometimes.


----------

